# Hello!



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Another long-time lurker finally logging in. Some of you may know me from other places. Just saying hi!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Gooood Eevveniiiiing! Welcome GN!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Gothic Nightmare!
I'm sure you will enjoy and will probably recognize some of the folks then!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see you posting and come from out of the bushes! lol


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya gothic nightmare!!! Glad to see another one coming outta the woods... Hope ya dont run away :devil:


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Out of the shadows and into the light.

If we haven't scared you away already, you are now part of the family.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Gothic nightmare welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I too started as a lurker. Welcome to the forum, stick around, it's fun here.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I think we're all a bunch of lurks..
Gotta start somewhere
Hi


----------



## Ervserver (Jul 17, 2007)

Hello


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome! Glad you decided to join us!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome GN


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

welcome GN..i still lurk haha


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow. Thanks for all the responses. I look forward to giving as much as I take.

Thanks!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Gothic Nightmare!!!!!


----------

